# Woodworkers Journal on the cheap



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

Didn't really know which forum to put this under, but I just saw a coupon for a years worth of Woodworkers Journal for only $6 with coupon code "Wood". Better hurry, its only good for another 23 hours!
http://www.tanga.com/products/woodworkers-journal-magazine-subscription--2


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

That's $6 per year. You can order up to 3 years. I just got a 3 year subscription for the price of 1. Now *that's* a good deal!


----------



## rncurrie (Dec 15, 2011)

Great deal! Ordered 3 years.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Woodenitbenice (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmmmmm. This did not work for me. Must have done something wrong. I entered coupon code "Wood" but the price still went through at $18 per year. That was $54 for 3 years. Fortunately they offered an immediate cancellation option which I took. I won't be using that web site again. They don't show the coupon price until after the order is processed. I want to see my final price before I actually submit the order.


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

IIRC you get a chance to apply the coupon code before you check out, just hit the "apply" button after you enter the coupon and before you check out. Its supposed to be good until 7 PM Pacific time 1/17, try again.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Kenny;

I am already a subscriber of WW Journal and after an online chat with rep I took a 3 year extension to my current subscription for total of $17.97. This will now be your newly appointed LJ job to find all cut rate offers on the good WW magazines.

I enjoy this magazine.

Thanks for sharing savings with us.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

It worked for me. You do realize that if we all get ripped off we will hold you responsible… right?

Thanks for posting!

-Jim; aka "Stumpy Nubs" 
(The greatest woodworking show since the invention of wood is now online!)


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

"You do realize that if we all get ripped off we will hold you responsible" 
Dang, forgot to post a disclaimer…..Seriously, I have subscribed through that site before without issue.

"This will now be your newly appointed LJ job to find all cut rate offers on the good WW magazines" 
I graciously accept the appointment as LJ cheapskate at large, its a job I am well suited for.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey Kenny;

By the way, welcome to Lumberjocks. Not many new members show up with a gift like you did. Kinda like showing up at the front door with a nice bottle of wine.

Thanks and Good Luck!


----------



## Woodenitbenice (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, I went back and did it again. Dumb me didn't see the "Apply" button. Worked like a charm the second time.


----------



## bent (May 9, 2008)

i just bought 3 years.

thanks!!!!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Kenny, would that be an *ANGEL?*

They don't ship to Canada, I am out of luck… 

I have purchased it a few times at the local Chapters store. Really like it!


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Kenny.
Welcome to LumberJocks.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I did this about 6mo ago with Tanga, but with Wood Mag. Hey, it actually worked and even trickled on down, extending my existing Wood Mag subscription.


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

"Kenny, would that be an ANGEL?", FIXED, but you know, angle kinda fits around here too. Maybe I should change it to "I saw an angle in the wood and I cut until I set it free"?


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

I ordered my subscription the day I saw this post. The magazine came in the other day with the Grizzly Coupon plastered to the cover. Unfortunately, I don't have anything I need from Grizzly at this time, but if someone else is interested, the coupon is good until April 30, 2012. Just send me a PM. Thanks again for the heads up on the magazine find!


----------



## kendunn (Jan 12, 2012)

Mine arrived a couple of days ago as well and I posted the coupon also.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Figures…by the time I got there it wasn't available anymore.


----------



## john8 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm still looking and hoping that a Grizzly coupon for a table saw will come my way. The "in-store" copies don't seem to have the coupon. Thanks, John


----------

